# Honey to Hawaii??



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I seem to remember having read that it is unlawful to ship honey to Hawaii.
Does anyone know if this is true?
Thanks, Laurence


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

Why do you ask?


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

I have had a request to ship some of my honey (10 lbs.) to a person who had some of my honey while vacationing in California. I know there are some places that are off limits to the import of honey. I don't want to break laws by sending it to anywhere that doesn't allow
import of honey.
Does anyone know if Hawaii is "off limits"?
Thank you,
Laurence


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Kind of doubt that it is but better double check with the usps. 
http://hawaii.gov/hdoa/pi/pq/import


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the site link, Jim. I couldn't find anything there, but I got a phone number and will call in the morning. 
Laurence


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Well, I couldn't find any laws prohibiting shipping to Hawaii. So, I sent my honey, and don't expect any problems.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

There is a large beekeeper in Hawaii that has a contract with a California packer to buy his crop in drums, so the stateside packer can label it Hawaiian Honey.

Can you believe that smaller Hawaiian beekeepers then have to buy it back onto the islands in buckets, so they can sell true Hawaiian honey, since demand is high? Talk about a carbon footprint.

Alas Hawaiian beekeepers, they used to live in Beekeeping Nirvana, then they got mites a little over a year ago and now SHB. :doh:


----------

